# Encender pc a través de llamada



## Rickynet (Ene 14, 2007)

Hola hace un tiempo pregunte como encender un pc remotamente y me respondieron que atraves de una llamada por el modem se podia, bueno no tenia modem si que lo descarte, pero ahora me regalaron uno, y me gustaria poder encender mi pc remotamente con una llamada

Gracias


----------



## jmrsoluciones (Ene 14, 2007)

Hola Amigo,  Lo que tu deseas hacer dependera de las BIOS de tu PC, Hay un a funcion dentro de las BIOS llamada Wake on Modem , aunque a veces sirve la opcion Wake on LAN , prueba activandolas y asi, al recibir señal el modem, despertara la maquina.
Ojala te sirva
Jose


----------



## Rickynet (Ene 14, 2007)

no no es eso, lo que busco es un circuito nada tiene que ver la bios aca, como dije me consegui un modem, no integrado a la placa


----------



## roltol (Mar 29, 2007)

jmrsoluciones dijo:
			
		

> Hola Amigo,  Lo que tu deseas hacer dependera de las BIOS de tu PC, Hay un a funcion dentro de las BIOS llamada Wake on Modem , aunque a veces sirve la opcion Wake on LAN , prueba activandolas y asi, al recibir señal el modem, despertara la maquina.
> Ojala te sirva
> Jose



Pero si funciona asi te imaginas si alguien te marca a tu casa, se prenderia a cada rato jejeje ¿o no?   

saludos


----------



## swimmercol (Mar 29, 2007)

hola men como estas, espero  ayudarte en tu problema, asi como muchos me han ayudado a mi tambien...

bueno se em ocurre que conectes un celular a un microcontrolador  y que tu cuando llames a ese celular  entonces le avise al micro por mediod e una interrupcion y este active por ejemplo un rele para que conecte al pc con la red electrica o un rele   entre las dor terminales del boton que tu presionas para encender tu pc..en fin hay iversas formas....

men si nos abes mucho de electronica te va quedar un poco complicado este montaje del cellar y el microcontrolador, sin embargo aqui mismo en el foro hay secciones donde proporcionan los pinouts de los celulares, circuitos de acoplamiento entre el micro y el celular y las tramas (codigos) que se deben programar en el micro para que funcione todo esto...

bueno espero haberte ayudado bastante...

un abrazo desde  Colombia


att:  Enrique


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jul 2, 2008)

saludos
se me ocurre, como idea muy descabellada, lo siguiente

con un detector de tonos, (cmx8870) que diga a un microcontrolador si un numero se inyecta en la linea, incluso un numero especifico de telefono, luego, el micro, junto con la fuente del pc (si es atx, conmutar unos pines de control de arranque que tiene esta fuente para que la MoBo la encienda o apague, o si es AT, conmutando el suiche principal.

creo que no es exactamente lo que busca con el modem, pero es una alternativa 
suerte


----------



## Scooter (Jun 23, 2011)

Mi opinión es Wake on modem sin dudar, los experimentos para otro rato.


----------

